# Injured Fish Part II: Any Suggestions?



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

I am having the worst luck this month with my fish. I did my weekly water change tonight got everything hooked back up. Made sure the filter tube was secure and then went about my business. Just a couple hours later I came to shut off the fishies lights and found the stupid filter tube detached and two of my fish missing. One little guy didn't make it, thankfully the other one was still swimming around inside. He does look wounded though and is pretty shaken up.

I put him in a breeders net so no one will bother him. I have a QT tank but I don't want to put him through anymore trauma. I already put in some AquaSafe after I cleaned the tank is there anything else I should do for the little guy other than pray he heals quickly?

I'm so upset because they were all doing so well in my tank. I have a Tetra Whisper EX and once in a very great while the tubes come detached. Lost a Pleco the same way because he kept playing by the filter.


----------



## OP_tiMus-pRiME (Jul 8, 2009)

Keep your water parameters in optimum condition and perhaps also dose with melafix. Keep a watchful eye on those wounds, and make sure they don't get infected or get any fungus.


----------



## lebguy (Jun 18, 2009)

try using aquarium salt...i had a fish get stuck to my powerhead before and lost some scales and was wounded so i put much aquarium salt in the tank and it helped quite a bit


----------



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

I have epsom salt that is the type I am suppose to use correct? I just have 3 other barbs and two Otos. Will it be safe to use meds or salt with these other fish in there? He's doing okay but still seems shakey and nervous. If I do put salt in how much would you recommend for a 26 gal tank?


----------



## OP_tiMus-pRiME (Jul 8, 2009)

Use aquarium salt, not epsom salt. Optionally you could use normal table salt, it's usually fine in the aquarium, just make sure it doesn't contain yellow prussiate of soda (sodium Ferrocyanate) which is highly toxic to fish.

Add 1 tbsp per 5 gallons, and be sure to use several large water changes afterward to remove it.

Good luck with your fish.
Lucas


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

First of all before putting any salt in any tank we need to know what the fish's type is. Some fish do not tolerate salt of any nature in their water and it can kill them or seriously compromise their health. I am not a big fan of aquarium salt used in a freshwater tank in the first place even for injuries. While salt is a healing agent in some instances, I do not find it to be the best choice. 

If the fish is NOT a labyrinth organ fish like a betta, gourami, perch or any other of that type I would recommend Melafix and Pimafix in combination. While these medications cannot be used in any tank containing any of the labyrinth organ fishes for any reason, they are actually almost miracle drugs for almost any injury in other fish. Any tank that does not contain the fish that are prohibited from the use of these medications should certainly have these in it pharmacy for use as they cannot be beat for fish injuries.

If the fish is the only one in the tank I would dose the whole tank otherwise I would remove the fish from the tank and set up a temporary container to dose only the fish that is injured as it is a waste of medication and you never want to dose well fish with medication if it can be avoided. If you do not have filtration and heaters available for the sick fish, a warm spot and away from drafts and a new plastic container and changing out half the water daily will do to make a hospital tank. I have even gotten a new plastic bucket (one that has never had any detergents or any cleaning supplies or anything toxic in it) and used it for emergency tanks. I put an airstone in it and if I have one a heater and if I have an extra a sponge filter that has been bubbling in the back of one of my established tanks that is seeded with bacteria already. Most people do not have the filter but like I said changing out half the water daily will do in a pinch. Just be sure to cover the top of the container with something that can breathe like a piece of plastic canvas from the craft store or even a lite colored cloth. The fish does not need light so much as air. Try to not make the container too large as the fish is injured and will not be wanting to do a lot of swimming so a bucket or small container like around 2 gallons from the dollar store will be ideal. That will also give you less water to change every day too. Just change out a gallon a day and that is all you will need to do. Don't put in any substrate as it will be easier and cleaner for the fish to heal up. Just syphon it out as needed on the bottom and it will be clean and neat.

Hopefully this helps and I would definitely contact Tetra as this unit is indeed defective. I have found that most of the reputable companies really do want to help when their products are not working properly.

Rose


----------

